# Insta Finish Products?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone used these are they Chemical Guys products under a different name i was thinking about buying some but looking info first :thumb:

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/instafinish.html

Insta Finish Spray Wax = Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Insta Finish Maxi Suds = Chemical Guys Maxi Suds
Insta Finish Purple Wash & Wax = Chemical Guys Extreme Body Wash & Wax
Insta Finish Butter Wet Wax = Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax

Ect Ect?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I want to pull the trigger on some of these so does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was always under the impressive they’re similar. Well priced and worth a go.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've used Insta SprayWax and it was a good QD. The name is too much, I wouldn't say t offers too much protection as a real spray wax.


----------

